# What brand to buy for 180 gallon aquarium?



## jumanges (Jan 31, 2012)

looking for a 180...what brand is best?


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I like Aqueon; but, nothing wrong with Oceanic either. If I remember correctly, both have excellent warranties. Just be sure to buy from a reputable retailer who will be in business for a long time.

I have tried contacting Aqueon before about my 125 gallon, not a warranty issue, and never heard a single peep from them.


----------



## jumanges (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a 65 aqueon and it is fine, just worried about the flimsy plastic bracing for a bigger tank. I have a 120 4x2 (not sure what brand) and it has a nice wide glass brace on top.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I still think Oceanic make the better of tanks. But it does not matter because they all pretty much have at least 20 year warranties if you use the proper stand. Matter of fact I think Aqueon and Perfecto and maybe even Oceanic offer lifetime warranties if you buy there stand.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I have Oceanic, good looking tank, hardy stand and canopy, they have very nice quality, what smitty and biglove said is correct, by from someone that you know will still be in business in a couple of years from now.,,,you never know.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

jumanges - I'm in the same boat in looking at tanks. There are numerous tank manufacturers around. Thinking of ordering one with starfire glass in the front and sides. Starfire is low iron glass and much clearer. Starfire glass raised my tank price by $140 or so. Also considering building an acrylic tank or buying one from the manufacturer's outlet store.


----------



## bullzi (Mar 20, 2012)

^

@Op

I am getting my tank homemade to avoid the bulky transportation method. Do you have any option like that?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't know if it's still the case, but Oceanic used to use thicker glass than other makers. Also, I'd try to find a tank with black silicone as it ages better (doesn't discolor or get algae growing underneath the edges like with clear)


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

If you're in Canada, Miracles Aquarium builds quality tanks I'm hopeful my next one will come from them. I bought a 125g Perfecto (by Marineland) in Feb, status quo warranty, black silicone, 1 x-brace, decent price.

If your wallet permits opt for the StarFire; matt121966 $140 is a bargain, some places charge 2-3x the price of the tank. Good luck!


----------



## FVernese (Jan 12, 2012)

I just bought a DeepSeas tank and was very happy with their workmanship, quality and customer service. The tank is fantastic and the stand is great quality as well with doors nice size doors including doors at both ends. Most stores sell them but once you order you deal directly with them.

Regards
Frank


----------



## FVernese (Jan 12, 2012)

I am not good at photos yet but here is the tank. It is starfire glass front and sides. Will add fish this week.

Regards


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I don't think you have to worry about whether they are in business later on down the line. As long as they are a legitimate retailer if anything happens the warranty is with the manufacturer not the store that sold it. My friend Tommy 210 gallon tank leaked after about 5 months. It did not leak a little it leaked a lot. He called the maker of the tank and they took care of everything.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually, at least with Aqueon's tanks, they don't have to be on a manufacturers stand to get the lifetime warranty. Here is a recent thread where it is discussed and clarified by someone who works for them.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... dfc924740b


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

just read one warranty of 90 days! must be level professionally built tank with 3/4" styrofoam pad underneath!


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

In the process of receiving a 75 gallon Aqueon which is far better than Marineland or Top Fin in new jersey area. Have not seen other brands in Bergen County.


----------

